# Yellowstone Fishing (08/14 and 08/15)



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Well it was time to head up north and away from the heat and get some awsome trout fishing on fly. Unfortunatly, my sister was the designated photographer for this trip, but forgot to take the camera along the first day, and was to excited to take photos the second  : What can you do? So there aren't any fish photos in this review...

So on the first day Me, my dad, and my sister headed to a small stream we explored last year (with luck) in the eastern end of the Lamar Valley. Of course along the way you got the typical awsome bison views such as these 








[/img]

We got to the spot, had lunch, and proceded to set up our gear. Then me and my sister headed out and began to fish down stream. After seeing a lovely view of an osprey, I got the first hit of the day on an orange foam dryfly. I hooked the fish, and then promptly handed it to my sister so she could be the first to catch. It was a nice 10'' cuttroat, a gorgous fish.

My dad was to claim the number two fish for the day, a nice 9'' caught on a very small stimulator patern. 

Then Ams (my nick name for Amy, my sister) and me got our three fish run. I had added on a nymph after not catching anything for a while, and this was the missing piece of the puzzle. Three cast, three fish. The first was a nice 8'' cut that I was premited to catch. Then an awsome 12incher by Ams, followed by a HUGE 14'' cut. That was the fish of the trip, and mine to claim ;D

Dad had meanwhile catch tree fish, raising our total fish cout to seven. Not bad considering Amy and my fish count was 44''.

And that was only day one! The second day we headed out to Sheep Eaters Cliff, and had a rather...er...unusual bison encounter.








[/img]

I swear he thought he was a car! He stayed on his side, and slowed to allow passing.

Anyway, first cast of the day produced a nice 6'' cut, a good start to any fishing day.

At this point it would be useless to try and describe the different flies and places where I caught each of my 7 fish, because quite frankly I forgot. So i'll say there was a nice 9'' brook among those seven, as well as a 1'' cut (my smallest fish to date)

Tons of fun, and can't wait to now hit up some florida action after a family total of 22 trout in two days. Hope the luck keep up!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

More PICS!!!!!!!!

Sounds like an awesome trip

-T


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Since you requested, I will provide a few more. These aren't fishing related, but are still pretty darn cool!

We started the trip in Glacier National Park, where we saw these magnificent Big Horns! It was a lucky find, too.








[/img]

And of course when we did make it to Yellowstone we had to go see the gysers...again...








[/img]

But some of the hot springs hold primitive forms of life that come togeather in their one celled structures to form these amazing colors.








[/img]

And of course you also have the bears.....








[/img]

...the Pronghorn....








[/img]

... and the ever elusive wolf, oh my! This one decieded it was easier to walk across the bridge in front of our car than to swim the river. She is the alpha female of the canyon pack, and the highlight of my trip!








[/img]

Well there are some more for you guys to toy around with! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome shots, looks like a great experience. 

Any wolf encounter is a highlight of a trip. Were you able to hear any howling? 

-T


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Great Pics! Makes me want to make a trip west.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Great report! Since you were in the Larmar valley you may have fished my spot at "Slough Creek". Love it there


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

No howls this trip, but that was without a doubt the luckiest animal spot I've ever had. The only animals from the main ones we didn't see were a bald eagle (how stange, right?) a mountain lion, and a Canadian Lynx. 

I wasn't actually in the Larmar, but a little east of it at a picnic ground thats name escapes my head at this moment, but produced at least one 10''+ each time we visit it.


----------

